

What Startups can learn from the Mittelstand - adoming3
https://medium.com/@ronanperceval/what-startups-can-learn-from-the-mittelstand-399842086221

======
adoming3
With the amount of unicorns in 2014 (68) and more coming online, I personally
find it difficult to remember that VC isn't the only route to global niche
dominance. I hope more entrepreneurs and funders embrace alternate funding
sources for "lifestyle companies".

